
Gene drives can efficiently and reversibly bias inheritance in wild yeast - carbocation
http://biorxiv.org/content/early/2015/03/19/013896
======
Protostome
Old news. This:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/112/49/E6736](http://www.pnas.org/content/112/49/E6736)
Is much more impressive... :)

